# 16:9 balken mit weissem rand  aber WIE



## Bumf2K (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich arbeite an einem Video und moechte die balken mit einem weissen Rand versehen.  
Ich arbeite derzeit mit Sony Vegas 5.  

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## rundes kipfal (1. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne dieses Programm zwar nicht, aber es dürfte gehen wenn du einfach oben und unten 2 gleichgroße jpg´s einfügst. (576 px lang, hoch wie es dir gefällt)

 Oder ein transparentes PNG, mit jeweils oben und unten einem weißen Balken.

 ODER ein weißes Bild mit einem Alphakanal in der Mitte.


----------



## Bumf2K (2. Juli 2005)

Das  mit dem Alpha kanal geht nicht wirklich mit sony vegas.


----------

